# Cheeseball Containers?



## Mime454 (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy the cheeseball containers by themselves? I despise even the smell of cheeseballs.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Hexagons-Storage-Container-Case/dp/B009C9BYSM

kinda pricy for a 9.5 year old.


----------



## Birdman (Feb 25, 2013)

Might try http://www.containerandpackaging.com/ or www.usplastic.com


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 25, 2013)

dollar stores have a rather good selection on containers like that. but i dont really care for them as you cant really see inside easily. but i would assume they are great for a large number of nymphs


----------



## Danny. (Feb 25, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> dollar stores have a rather good selection on containers like that. but i dont really care for them as you cant really see inside easily. but i would assume they are great for a large number of nymphs


That's where I buy mine.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 25, 2013)

I love cheese balls. Give them away if you don't like em. Just wear a mask or hold your breath.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 25, 2013)

My family doesn't eat cheese balls, so I just use refurbished gallon pretzel jars.


----------



## Orin (Feb 25, 2013)

Get a container with pretzals.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't know if your bent on getting a cheese balls container but I got a bunch of these acrylic fish tanks from Walmart for $9 dollars each at a little over a gallon capacity(larger available).they even come with lids that have a built in light and a fish tank bubler pump which I use to keep fresh air pumping in for my species that need a little more circulation. My tank arrangement looks a little more professional now.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/AquaView-1-Gallon-Aquarium-Tank-Starter-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/33874882


----------

